

McLaren F1 Developer Designs New Auto Driving 100 MPH on 96 MPG - teyc
http://www.businessweek.com/printer/articles/86366?type=bloomberg

======
teyc
The business model of licensing designs reminds me of ARM and Android. Less
capital intensive, and allows people with imagination to elbow into the game.

------
iRobot
Lousy web site (IMHO) a 3 inch wide column of text in the middle of my browser
and not even a picture of the car

